# install amd64 on Intel 64-bit



## ccc (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi

I'd like to install *amd64* on Intel Core i5 64-bit 4GB RAM.
If I later install software from ports, how can I find out is it 64 or 32-bit program?


----------



## silverglade00 (Sep 1, 2011)

They will automatically install the correct version whether you use ports or packages.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 2, 2011)

And the odd port that is 32-bit-only will just tell you when you try to install it.


----------

